# Waste some time



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

If you haven't seen this video yet definitely take the time to watch it.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Good video but why would anyone want to let a cleaner shrimp go in their mouth?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

disman_ca said:


> Good video but why would anyone want to let a cleaner shrimp go in their mouth?


Duh!  Do you know how expensive Dental cleanings and checkups are!??


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Will said:


> Duh!  Do you know how expensive Dental cleanings and checkups are!??


Oops I forgot.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

better eye candy


----------



## itsru (Oct 15, 2011)

Shoryureppa said:


> better eye candy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Shoryureppa said:


> better eye candy


Definitely better EYE CANDY


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

This is the one I meant to post originally


----------

